# Three dead mice!



## MILLY86 (Aug 7, 2011)

Good morning peeps, well we woke up this morning to be greeted with three dead baby mice on our front door step?! Our kitty ebony must have brought them back ..... Does anyone know why she would have done this? she's just over a year old and never done anything like this before, week ago we introduced a 5 month old Akita pup into the home, could this be related to her behaviour?
Cheers xx


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

I suspect she has just learned to become a successful hunter and was so pleased with herself she brought them back to show what a clever girl she is  you will probably receive a lot more 'presents' in future and maybe not just mice


----------



## MILLY86 (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh don't say that pixel I'm leaving via the back door today so I dont have to walk past the corpses lol il let my man deal with that 
I'm very proud or her though because she's so tiny for her age, she's been practicing on flys in the back garden haha!


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

yep, its a yucky compliment!
i've been shown every butterfly and dragonfly she gets - nothing warm blooded luckily!


----------



## pinklady (Feb 6, 2010)

You are getting presents!!!! we stayed with friends a few weeks ago and they have 2 cats, one isa house cat and theother goes out. The one that goes out is so small i thought she was a kitten but she was 2!!!! the next morning i got up to find a dead rabbit in the hall  my friend said they have "presents" every day  we were there for 3 days and we were brought, 2 rabbits, 3 mice and a bird, luckily we managed to save the bird  just make sure you keep your pup away from the dead "present" because you never know what it might have..........still waiting for piccys!!!!!!!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, cats are top predators and your baby is no exception! Sounds like she's having a whale of a time showing off her hunting skills to you. Does she eat the kill or just play with it?

We have an enclosed garden but even so my cat is having an ongoing battle with a magpie. Twice he's caught it, and twice it's got away in a flurry of feathers and indignant chattering. One day, the magpie will meet his Waterloo...I just hope Monty keeps it in the garden and doesn't drag it into the house... hmy:


----------



## MILLY86 (Aug 7, 2011)

This was her very first time bringing us gifts lol but she just left them at the door.... Rocco our Akita tried to eat them but I wouldn't let him.... I'm hoping it's a one off!

You'd thibk the magpie would have learnt it's lesson by now and bugger off before your cat gets the better of it!


----------



## wellsandmittens (May 29, 2011)

Howlinbob your cat sounds braver than mine, one of ours sits on the fence next to our drive with the magpie in the tree above and miaows for one of us to come save him/chase the magpie away!

But despite this, both of the cats manage to bring home presents from time to time. The worst was a robin one time, that made me very sad  although I know it's daft since the cats don't know it's a Christmas bird!


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ah bless what a compliment that your kitty showed you her girfts. Mr Cheese brings home birds for us that are still alive. Even a frog once.

A kitten I rehomed with a friend last year caught and ate a whole pigeon.


----------



## Wings (Jul 22, 2011)

I get copious frogs, mice, birds, moths, shrews etc from one cat. Bits of wood, sticks, bones, a long-dead shrew etc from the other cat...

You sort of come to expect it... I have developed a nervious twitch every time i hear the cat flap go.... :cursing:


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just to agree with everybody else that this is positive, natural, instinctive feline behaviour and a sign your cat is in good health!! Unpleasant as it is to be greated by the results of her hunting, it's hard to be angry at a cat acting on its most basic impluses. Her instinct is to bring her kill back to the home to share with the family - and she's also showing off her skills to you as she's proud of herself! Perhaps it is a little reminder of how clever (in her eyes) she is compared to your new addition!

I'd be prepared for more in the future! A bell around her collar might help a little. I'd recommend having a pair of gloves and a box handy by the door in case you have to 'resuce' anything from her or want to dispose of anything unpleasant quickly.

We've had everything from a range of rodents, sloe worms, frogs, birds, a mole, baby rabbits and even a small lizard (yes, really...it climbed up my net curtains..!!).

In the meantime, grit your teeth and keep giving her lots of fuss and attention so she doesn't need to feel at all threatened by your new pup.

Good luck!


----------

